# Coke Post Mix Syrup



## saximus (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone know where I might be able to get some from? ebay and Google come up with surprisingly little information on it. Is the only way to get it to be a registered Coke reseller and to be a registered business?


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 16, 2011)

Generally its only sold through reps to business' with cca accounts. Best bet would be to befriend your local publican and get him to order you some


----------



## saximus (Oct 16, 2011)

Alright yeah I had a feeling that would be the best/only way. Thank you


----------



## AirCooled (Oct 16, 2011)

Otherwise find a dodgy teenager that works at KFC,Macca's,etc


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 16, 2011)

What evil plans do you need it for.


----------



## saximus (Oct 16, 2011)

lol just for drinking. I freakin love post-mix Coke and, like many rodent breeders, I already own a soda stream


----------



## mje772003 (Oct 16, 2011)

gawd it will be quite alot as they sell it by the large cask box


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 16, 2011)

Soda stream suppliers have a coke syrup.
Not "classic" coke but you can get used to it.


----------



## saximus (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah that's what I use now but I want the real stuff


----------



## Wally (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds like you're having withdrawal. 

Leave a bottle of coke open for a couple of hours, tastes about the same.


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 16, 2011)

i wonder if you lft a bottle of coke open in the fridge (dont spill it or you will curse me) and let it dehydrate down whether you would end up with the same thing ?

I wouldnt leave it open in the air because insects will kamakazie into it...ew yucky


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 16, 2011)

I get it in 15ltr bags, so that's quite a bit if coke. I make a chicken dish where I simmer down coke and it comes out very simmilar to syrup


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 16, 2011)

you cook chicken with coke ?!!
My kids would be in heaven........please share the recipe !!
Elizabeth


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 16, 2011)

I use coke as a marinade. Tenderises the meat and kicks in with a sweet flavour


----------



## saximus (Oct 16, 2011)

I've heard it makes a great coating for baked ham too


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Oct 16, 2011)

Pick a cut of chicken (legs/thighs/breasts - whatever takes your fancy), boil it until its cooked, dump the water (or use it to make chicken stock) and replace it with enough Coke to cover the chicken. Don't use diet/zero because there's no sugar, which is what gives the chicken its flavour. I add soy sauce/bbq sauce to taste, but a lot of people just use soy. It takes about 30 minutes to cook, and children love it. I grew out of it, but it's definitely one of those things you hang over their heads on school holidays.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 16, 2011)

Cleans the toilet quite well too


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Oct 16, 2011)

And the drive way after an oil change gone wrong/neighbour's cat wanders a little too close to the house.


----------



## Wally (Oct 16, 2011)

mmmm........... post mix fried chicken......... America beckons.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 16, 2011)

another coke recipe

put your chicken pieces in a large roasting pan, cover them with a packet of homebrand french onion soup mix, pour in 1 can of coke, cover with foil and cook for about 1hr, then uncover and cook until it has simmered down.

also to the OP, the only way to get coke is to be a registered customer with CCA. or if you know of any business in your area and are friendly with the manager they could do a dodgy, i would recomand macca's , subway, hungry jacks 1st as they get the most discount with us, failing that try publicans , petrol stations etc.


----------



## mje772003 (Oct 16, 2011)

yea i know post mix coke is great for cleaning black boards too


----------



## Sel (Oct 16, 2011)

Heres an idea.. just buy REAL coke 

Post mix fanta is gooood, but coke not so good..
If i have to use the post mixes, like at Hungry Jacks.. i always mix Coke Zero with rasberry..its sooooo yummmeh!


----------



## mje772003 (Oct 16, 2011)

mmmm hey Sel someone is going to be bouncing off the walls heheheheh


----------



## Joemal (Oct 16, 2011)

Stopped at Maccas one night for a feed and their machine was playing up and was double dosing cups with the coke syrup .I love my coke but a double dose in a cup was like i had died and gone to heaven .Best tasting coke i have ever had lol .


----------



## mje772003 (Oct 16, 2011)

would be nice more coke syrup in the frozen coke would be great mmmmmm


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 16, 2011)

I prefer water,
Actually after drinking my own urine for 20 hours last week I guess I'm not that fussy


----------



## mje772003 (Oct 16, 2011)

would like to try coke syrup on icecream would be nice

Mental note: feed to kids for dessert before bed and then they won't sleep LOL


----------



## Wally (Oct 16, 2011)

mje772003 said:


> would like to try coke syrup on icecream would be nice



Mix the two together with a bit of lemonade and put in a blender. Promotes hair loss, elevated stress levels and a need to go outside and stare at the sky for five minutes in adults when fed to children though.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dead Cricket is right, just ask someone who works in a pub or bar etc. We order a bunch and if a regular asked it wouldnt be a prob. Too heavy to post though.


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine isn't so difficult. I pre cook my chicken a little then leave it in coke over night. I put the whole thing in a big pot and simmer it down. Takes a while but you get a nice thick sauce. Yummy


----------



## Defective (Oct 17, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Cleans the toilet quite well too


biggest reason i stopped drinking it and started to use it on cleaning toilets instead of demestos


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 17, 2011)

Have you tried asking Coca Cola direct?



Fantazmic said:


> you cook chicken with coke ?!!
> My kids would be in heaven........please share the recipe !!
> Elizabeth



I use coke with chicken. IT goes like this..

1 can of coke - diet or regular
250ml bottle Spicy Red Sauce
1/2 cup brown sugar.
Dollop sweet chilli sauce.

Mix these all together and pour into pan (I use an electric frying pan). Add chicken pieces, bring to boil then turn down to slow boil or simmer until chicken is cooked and sauce is syrupy and sticky. Yummo! But watch it closely towards the end or it will burn away to nothing.

I find that the sauce thickens quicker than the chicken cooks so I par cook my chicken in the microwave for a few minutes, to give it a head start, then add it to the pan and cook it the rest of the way, with the sauce.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 17, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Have you tried asking Coca Cola direct?



i'm a coke rep, post 2 has the answer, and post 20 has the cheapest places to get it from if they are not a registered business with us


----------



## saximus (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome thank you Maddog


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 17, 2011)

That is an absolute myth! Turned my toilet bowl browner than ever!



Darlyn said:


> Cleans the toilet quite well too



Actually not good for cleaning them, good for dirtying them which is a good thing. It helps make the chalk dust stick to the board which makes them easier to write on.



mje772003 said:


> yea i know post mix coke is great for cleaning black boards too


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 17, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That is an absolute myth! Turned my toilet bowl browner than ever!.......


:lol: you went and tried it? Haha.

Sorry Mad-dog, didn't read all the posts.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm a sceptic at heart! Had to find out for myself! 



mysnakesau said:


> :lol: you went and tried it? Haha.
> 
> Sorry Mad-dog, didn't read all the posts.


----------



## SYNeR (Oct 18, 2011)

The other option is to put a coke bottle in the freezer.. The syrup should separate..


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 18, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> The other option is to put a coke bottle in the freezer.. The syrup should separate..



If the bottle don't explode first. Cans do, I know that much. One exploded in my freezer once, blew the door open and sprayed my kitchen walls....lol....And glass bottles of beer have the same effect. Would plastic bottles do this?


----------



## Erebos (Oct 18, 2011)

Pm sent I have a dozen boxes or so of 20 litre syrups at home. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## dangles (Oct 18, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> If the bottle don't explode first. Cans do, I know that much. One exploded in my freezer once, blew the door open and sprayed my kitchen walls....lol....And glass bottles of beer have the same effect. Would plastic bottles do this?


we used to half empty cans then freeze them, turn upside down in a cup for about 5-10 mins and u get all the goodness without the water


----------



## VickiR (Oct 18, 2011)

Will you be drinking the Post mix straight.. as its normally mixted with either soda water or a Foodgrade Gas(aligal) to give you the Bubbles

Dont think it would be too nie straight.


----------



## marcmarc (Oct 18, 2011)

I believe the actual term for extra strong post-mix is "magic pixie drink". 
There is what I would believe as to be an authentic experience of this on youtube search "simpsons magic pixie drink" as a demonstration. I tried really hard to link it to this but it is beyond my capabilities......sadly. I'm on the coke zero now too.......sadly. Liquid ritalin.

l


----------



## mje772003 (Oct 18, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I'm a sceptic at heart! Had to find out for myself!



Mythbusters APS style


----------



## thesilverbeast (Oct 19, 2011)

Br3nton, what state are you in?


----------



## SYNeR (Oct 23, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> If the bottle don't explode first. Cans do, I know that much. One exploded in my freezer once, blew the door open and sprayed my kitchen walls....lol....And glass bottles of beer have the same effect. Would plastic bottles do this?



I've seen my housemate attempt this with plastic bottles (mostly 1.25L, 1.5L and 2L) before and it worked fine.. I suppose the plastic can flex a bit..
But I can relate with glass bottles and cans :\
I've had way too many freezer accidents because I forgot to remove cans and glass bottles.. It's a horrible, sticky mess trying to clean everything in the freezer.

I have to say though, I'm a bit of a soft drink fiend (especially coke).. However, I've found myself over the past several months preferring post-mix (McDonalds)
to cans, bottles, etc.. The fizziness or normal coke became a bit too much, and post-mix seems a bit more hydrating and less.. gluggy..


----------

